# Didn't pass CPC test



## clhiowan@hotmail.com (Dec 15, 2012)

This was the firt CPC Test.  I just got my results.  I didn't pass the test.  I am disappointed but I heard that alot of people don't pas the first time.  Thanks for the replys.  Congrats to those that did pass.  I plan on studing the areas that I didn't score well on and retaking it.


----------



## rdanner (Dec 17, 2012)

*Keep your head up*

I did not pass the first time either. Just keep studying, and really look over the guidelines. If you understand the guidelines it is a big help.


----------



## brandyjo07 (Dec 17, 2012)

I did not pass either my first time. Was very close. I'm going to study the areas that I did not do so well in and really go over the guidelines. Good luck to you both the next time!


----------



## shantelle_nixon86@yahoo.com (Dec 17, 2012)

*didn't pass the first time*

I t took me three times before I passed the CPC they say the third time is a charm and it definitly was so don't give up and keep pushing forward you will get it


----------



## juhing (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't feel bad it took me three times. My first time I missed passing by 1 question. I was totally disappointed. The time is what was getting me I am not a real fast reader so I wasn't able to finish all the questions. The practice exams on the computer I was able to finish in time but that paper test I just couldn't get everything answered.

I started at the back of the exam and worked my way forward. Remember to do the areas you think you know best first.

Good Luck to you.


----------



## Glissons@ecu.edu (Dec 17, 2012)

*Didn't pass CPC*

I also didn't pass the CPC this month, and time is my major problem.  Has anyone studied using Medical Coding Pro?  I am wondering how much it will help?  http://medicalcodingpro.com/cpc-exam-bing.html


----------



## terriwarren (Dec 18, 2012)

I didn't pass the first time either. But you have a year to re-take the test without having to pay again. One thing that is good to remember: If they just ask for a specific code (i.e. E/M, ICD) JUST look at those codes. Don't worry about the others, because that's not what they're asking about.


----------



## kminyat@gmail.com (Dec 19, 2012)

*Your not alone*

I took it in Nov and didn't pass either.  So we are all in the same boat.
I'll study some more and retake it in mid 2013 that way it'll give me 3 chances within the year to take it if I don't pass my retake.
Good luck the 2nd time will be ours...


----------



## Ahamed Fahath (Dec 19, 2012)

These all are the things that made me clear my CPC with good percentage. 

This is the blue print for CPC exam pattern, always first go ahead with section 3 that is Medical Concepts and Medical Terminology .

Section 1 contains 60 questions on Surgery and Modifiers: )

Section 2 contains 47 questions from each code range: Evaluation & Management (12), Anesthesia (6), Radiology (9), Laboratory and Pathology (10), Medicine (10) 

Section 3 contains 43 questions on Medical Concepts: Medical Terminology (13), Anatomy (9), ICD-9-CM (11), HCPCS (5), Billing (5)

Have proper time management
Spend maximum 2.5 mins for Sx and E\M questions and 1.5 mins for path, rad, Anesthesia section and 45 secs for ICD, A&P and billing questions. Skip the question that u are supposed to spend long time. U can solve them later if u save the time.

Always read the code description like AND\OR, ONLY, WITHOUT, WITH, INCLUDES etc

Read the question fully, there may be twist like code Sx service only, code for the ASA only, report the service for particular days E|M.

Dont use 51 or 52 modifier with Path codes that is 8 series, instead use 91.

If any surgery performed superficially code it with integumentary section, if same performed extensively use the code from particular anatomical section.

In ICD questions always look excludes, includes and tips, if any.

With surgery question if guidance is included in code description, dont code guidance seperately. This can be known only if we read the code description carefully.

Hope this helps you....


----------



## DK47 (Dec 20, 2012)

I didn't pass the first time and I was SURE I didn't pass this time. Don't give up! I missed it the first time by one point. I tried thinking of the first test as a practice test for the REAL test.


----------



## wizatbiz (Dec 21, 2012)

*Don't Quit*

I didn't pass the test earlier this month, but I'm trying to work on time management with a tutor and do better in February.  Good luck to us all.


----------



## MURPHYLUV1 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Medical Coding Pro*



Glissons@ecu.edu said:


> I also didn't pass the CPC this month, and time is my major problem.  Has anyone studied using Medical Coding Pro?  I am wondering how much it will help?  http://medicalcodingpro.com/cpc-exam-bing.html



Medical Coding Pro is great, but also restudying the areas in which you did poorly helps a bunch. Medical Coding Pro cost me $57. I know you will be successful the next time around.


----------



## maureencollins29@gmail.com (Dec 22, 2012)

I received my results for my re-take of the CPC-H I took this month and didn't pass.  My timing improved greatly from the first time but....still needs some work.  I couldn't answer 10 questions before my time was up.  I plan on studing again all the areas that need improvement and take it again.  3 times has to be a charm right?!


----------



## ArtWmson (Dec 23, 2012)

*CPC Test*

Maureen,

I teach AHIMA/AAPC Boot Camp at a Community College, so I wanted to know if you have checked your area to inquire about this opportunity. Homework is over 200 hours and than last two weeks I give students an exam as if they were sitting for the National. It has helped students to pass. I have used Medical Coding Pro and other resources to help. Good Luck! If you would like to discuss further please email me directly at artenamdtcc@gmail.com.


----------



## tachycoder (Dec 29, 2016)

I didn't pass my first time but I am preparing for my second attempt...  denise adkins  deniseadkins50@gmail.com


----------



## lisawandyou (Dec 30, 2016)

clhiowan@hotmail.com said:


> This was the firt CPC Test.  I just got my results.  I didn't pass the test.  I am disappointed but I heard that alot of people don't pas the first time.  Thanks for the replys.  Congrats to those that did pass.  I plan on studing the areas that I didn't score well on and retaking it.



How did you locate your test results. I took my exam yesterday, it should be in transit, I would think?


----------



## ptyeka (Jan 5, 2017)

*i feel like giving up*

I have taken the test 4 times and failed. the first 2 times i really was lost. my last two times i failed with a 68 i feel like giving up. it makes me so frustrated. ive went to college for this course, took a bootcamp and also took laureen bubble and highlighting video. and nothing


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 5, 2017)

ptyeka said:


> I have taken the test 4 times and failed. the first 2 times i really was lost. my last two times i failed with a 68 i feel like giving up. it makes me so frustrated. I've went to college for this course, took a boot camp and also took laureen bubble and highlighting video. and nothing



How were your scores on your timed practice exams? Were you able to get through all the questions and not run out of time? Could it just be test anxiety?


----------

